# IrqBalance from portage and dual-core cpus

## Judge584

Hi,

Does irqbalance package is really needed for systems with only one dual-core cpu?

It seems after reading a lot that a majority of people would answer yes, but in the change-log of the irqbalance package I have recently saw this:

"09 Jan 2007; Mike Frysinger  files/irqbalance.init:

Abort loading on uniproc/dualcore machines. Only want to run on real SMP

machines."

After searching a bit more, I have seen this at the www.lesswatts.org website:

"IRQ load balancing isn't worthwhile until you have more than one socket, or more than two CPU cores."

So the answer is a big NO, just in case people were confused: just don't emerge this package and don't even activate it in the kernel.

Hopes it can help.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

You are right about kernel-level balancing, at least; that's only done once, at boot, and doesn't take hotplugged devices into account.

I've noticed a difference with the irqbalance service on my laptop when recording from a webcam, USB MIDI source, and using the wireless card, though.

----------

